# أرشيف المواضيع المميزة للقسم



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





أخواني الكرام يتم وضع هنا روابط المواضيع المميزة لقسم الميكاترونيات, وسيتم تحديثها بشكل منتظم بإذن الله.




وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




الموضوع: ماهي الميكاترونكس
محتوى الموضوع: يقدم تعاريفاً مختلفة عن هندسة الميكاترونيات على مر السنين, وبعض المواقع الهامة التي لها إرتباط بالقسم.
الرابط: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14420.html




الموضوع: مكتبة الكتب والبرامج لمهندسي الميكاترونيات
محتوى الموضوع: يحتوي على روابط الدخول لمكتبة الكتب والبرامج الخاصة بالقسم.
الرابط: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64909.html




الموضوع: دورات تدريبية للميكاترونكس
محتوى الموضوع: موضوع لوضع كل التفاصيل حول الدورات وأماكنها في مصر بشكل خاص وبعد الدول العربية.
الرابط: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t49276.html




الموضوع: دعوة جادة الى التحاور فى موضوع هام جدا بخصوص الميكاترونكس
محتوى الموضوع: موضوع يناقش مجالات العمل لهندسة الميكاترونكس بين واقع والخيال
الرابط: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79483.html




الموضوع: في أى مكان يعمل مهندس الميكاترونكس
محتوى الموضوع: موضوع يناقش المجالات التي تندرج تحت مسمى الميكاترونيكس
الرابط: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76859.html




الموضوع: اساتذه الميكا ترونكس و التخصصات المرتبطه بها حول العالم
محتوى الموضوع: يحتوي هذا الموضوع على وسائل الإتصال بأساتذة الجامعات المتخصصين في الوطن العربي.
الرابط: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t45196.html




يستكمل بحول من الله وقوته​


----------

